# MQ's Soil Test 2019



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I got my soil test results back and figured I would post them here for all to see. To me it doesn't look too bad but I need to keep pounding my soil with Potassium and I'm on the fence on whether to add some Boron or not since it can be a bad thing if you add too much. Please feel FREE to give your thoughts or recommendations as all are welcome.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking good MQ! Like you said a little more potash, calcitic lime and some organic matter will do the trick.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Mightyquinn

Very nice. I've had soil samples run at the state for free but they are not this detailed. What's the cost with this laboratory per sample?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @Mightyquinn
> 
> Very nice. I've had soil samples run at the state for free but they are not this detailed. What's the cost with this laboratory per sample?


Yeah, I got mine done there last year and wasn't impressed at all so that's why I went this route instead. Much more detail. The tests are $16.50 each. I also had a soil texture test done for $25 and it basically confirmed that I have sand


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gpbrown60 said:


> Looking good MQ! Like you said a little more potash, calcitic lime and some organic matter will do the trick.


Thanks :thumbup: I'm good on the organic matter as I'm perfectly happy where it's at


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yep, calcitic lime and SOP. With the low CEC, you will likely have to keep adding SOP for a while. Twice a month half rate would be better than once a month if you are doing soil applications. If you are still doing foliar, then it doesn't matter.

Returning your clippings should help with your potassium, but I know that's not ideal with short hoc bermuda.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I put 4lbs/M on my lawn of SOP last year so I plan on upping that a bit. It will be a combination of granular and foliar. Yes, you are correct that returning clippings to the lawn is not ideal and probably won't happen


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> gpbrown60 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good MQ! Like you said a little more potash, calcitic lime and some organic matter will do the trick.
> ...


What's your thoughts on maintaining the organic matter at that level? Do you use synthetics only or a blend of both? Just curious, I am always trying to learn something new.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use only synthetics as they are cheaper and easier to find and give me the results I'm looking for. I have tried the organic route but never got the results I wanted and never even got close to what I could get with synthetics and it cost me at least twice as much to do it. I'm not saying organic doesn't work but it just doesn't work for me and my lawn.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I use only synthetics as they are cheaper and easier to find and give me the results I'm looking for. I have tried the organic route but never got the results I wanted and never even got close to what I could get with synthetics and it cost me at least twice as much to do it. I'm not saying organic doesn't work but it just doesn't work for me and my lawn.


Agree with cheaper and easier. Since I use a blend of synthetics and organic I can't honestly tell you which one provides the best results. This year, I am going to use some Kelp4Less products to reduce my costs. Noticed you use Waypoint Analytical. Same here. My calcium and magnesium were both low so I put down about 500 lbs of dolomitic lime the last 5 months. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting MQ. It's not very often that we get to see a soil this far down on the CEC spectrum (would like to see a <7 pH, >25 CEC lower OM soil too). Of the low CEC soil tests I have seen, I'm surprised at how well the nutrients are balanced. :thumbup: A couple of questions: If you do add Boron, haw do you plan to do it? Foliar drench or dry through a carrier? I've heard that on sandy soils in your climate, a person would have more success moving the Great Lakes to Arizona in a sieve than raising OM levels. :lol: Have you ever considered adding granular humate? Are you planning to allow your pH to ride or do you occasionally adjust with lime? I can see why you choose to spray fertilizer rather than try to spoon feed granular. Do you add K and any micros with your N foliar apps? Any concern with your S levels? Thanks.


----------

